# do you like to be scared?



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

I have encountered a number of haunter's who don't like to be scared. I find that kind of funny,(odd funny not ha ha funny) I love to be scared almost as much as I love doing the scaring. 
Do you like to be scared?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just look at my name. But I'm really easy to scare. When I go to a haunt I anticipate being scared, so I'm jumpy before I even start. Hey Abby, I just noticed, it's your one year anniversary on the Hauntforum. Congrats!


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

I love being scared! In fact, My wife and i have made a hobby out of scaring each other. When we were looking at new houses last year, we spent half the time talking about potential scare spots in them.


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks scareme,..I didn't even notice that Ive been here a year! lol 
I am pretty easy to scare too, I think its my crazy imagination, even working in my basement with my props looking over my shoulder gives me that uneasy feeling.
Otis~ that is so cute! I love it, sounds like good times! The scariest thing about my husband is using the bathroom after him :/


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats Abby!

I know what you mean about working in the basement. Your mind plays tricks on you. I was workin' on a project down there last summer, and i happened to be right around the corner from the steps. I tend to be so focused that i completely zone out on what i'm doing, and it's hard to break my concentration. The misses decides to sneak down the steps with this creepy clown mask on, poke her head around the corner, and stare at me until i noticed her. Yeah, i fell right outta my chair!  

I got her back though, along with half of her family. We share a place at the Ozarks with her brother, and his family, and it's pretty isolated. It's a handful of cabins surrounded by a state park. There's also an old creepy house that the property owner used to live in that is now empty, and in disrepair. All the girls are creeped out by it, and it's about 400 yards up the hill from our fire pit. Well my bro in law and i decided to set up a 5' tall peppers ghost in the front room, and the plan was to get everybody the following night at the bonfire. I decided that my wife was the guinea pig the first night, and I took her for a nice walk right past the house around 10pm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in the category of "do not like to be scared", particularly as it applies to the tactics used in some commercial haunted houses. Someone getting in my face or brandishing a chainsaw verges on annoying. 

On the flip side, I can appreciate the artistry involved in creating a creepy mood or spooky atmosphere. A beautifully crafted, scene-setting atmosphere where nothing ever happens, but you keep thinking something might, is my idea of an enjoyable scare. The more subtle startle - turning a corner and finding something you weren't expecting or just seeing something out the corner of your eye - I do like.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I went to a haunted house run by a large family. It was an old house they turned into a haunt. When you entered the house in small groups, you had to sit in the living room while the spooky old lady told you the story behind the house. By the fireplace there was a 3ft tall doll sitting in a childs chair holding a bloody knife. About 5 min into the story she turned and looked at me. I screamed and jumped. It was a little girl, I couldn't tell her age, but she was real petite. She was wearing a ruffley dress from the 50's with ankle socks and black patent leather shoes. She was really pale and her hair was fine and almost white. She followed us through the rest of the house. She never spoke or smiled. I would say "Little girl, you're creeping me out. I'll give you money if you go away." She wouldn't say a word, just stare at you expressionless. That was one of the best scares from a haunted house. I think because she was a real child, and stayed in character the whole time.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats amazing scareme!

as for myself, i don't like to be scared, the worst thing anyone can do to me is simply walk up behind me and touch my shoulder. especially if i don't know the person. amazingly enough, the one part of any haunt that scares me, is a rotating wall. over what seems to be a high bridge. that right there scares me more then any actor.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I am in the I being scared but I don't like being scared category. I love going to a good haunt but most just don't scare me. I am with Roxy on the fact if someone is in my face with a knife or chainsaw I don't even acknowledge them because it doesn't do anything for me. Now if you come out of a dark corner and actually try to scare me with a fast movement and well timed yell, then I will congratulate you on actually startling me. 

The best scare I have seen in a long time was at Cedar point Halloweekends the first year they opened. They had a dot room where it was black light lit and the walls were all black with white polka dots. The Character in the room was dressed in all the same material with a cape that helped hide them into the wall. I was 12 inches from them and couldn't tell they were there. They didn't scream but just moved toward our group and got us all. Now that was classic and awesome all the same.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I have sort of a love hate relationship regarding the whole scare thing. Most of the time I love it.... that is until I get REALLY scared, then I hate it. 
Abby, I can't tell how happy I was to read your thoughts on the basement. I thought I was the only one. I have a lovely finished basement, but that is where we throw our Halloween party and where a good portion of my are stored. Unfortunately I have totally brainwashed myself about the basement and I am scared to death of it. I won't go down there alone unless it's daytime! I am such a weenie.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I love being scared!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I love horror movies that scare me - in fact I watch them in order to get scared!
Frights in person like my kids jumping out at me from beneath the dinning room table before my morning coffee - although hilarious  my heart can't take the shock as well as it used to!!


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

so it seems that those who dont like being frightened are actually in the minority among haunters. I am glad to find out I'm not the only one afraid of the basement lol


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I enjoy a good scare as well, both giving and receiving. I think it is good to have a certain amount of fear in your life. Keeps you on your toes.


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

I love to be scarred. But places like the basement, graveyards at night, and so on...sort of creep me out. I think I have and overactive imagination, plus about forty some years of horror movies and books. And lets face facts those are two of places you don't go to in a scary movie.


----------

